# Gaerne Carbon G.Myst Road Cycling Shoe Pro Review



## Anonymous382 (Jun 12, 2009)

these are cool shoes.
http://www.yikesid.com


----------



## Anonymous619 (Jun 28, 2009)

Can these be purchased online?


----------

